# Se trouver le bec dans l’eau



## Corsicum

Se trouver le bec dans l’eau : signifie que l'on est déçu, que l'on n'a rien obtenu.
Vu pour « tenir le bec dans l’eau » : dare vane esperanse / Buone parole tristi fatti 
Grazie


----------



## Nicuzza22

Ciao!



Corsicum said:


> Se trouver le bec dans l’eau : signifie que l'on est déçu, que l'on n'a rien obtenu.



Mi viene in mente "restare con un palmo di naso



Corsicum said:


> Vu pour « tenir le bec dans l’eau » : dare vane esperanze / Buone parole tristi fatti
> Grazie



"Buone parole, tristi fatti" è un'espressione che non ho mai sentito... Purtroppo, al momento, non mi viene in mente nessun'espressione idiomatica per tradurre questa frase...


----------



## Corsicum

Nicuzza22 said:


> Mi viene in mente "restare con un palmo di naso"


Oui, d’une excellente saveur, parfait.
Merci


----------



## Necsus

Mais selon le Garzanti:
_tenir qqn le bec dans l'eau_, tenere qlcu sulla corda // _rester le bec dans l'eau_, essere nei guai, nelle peste.


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, d’accord Necsus pour _« rester ..être tenu par»_
Mais pour le sens _« se retrouver / se trouver »_ il me semble que dans cette situation il y a aussi une nuance supplémentaire c’est le fait d’avoir espéré et d’être déçu, on a l’impression d’avoir été trompé, dupé. 
Après toutes les espérances, on se _retrouve le bec dans l’eau, je suis resté le bec dans l'eau._ 
Les deux sens sont probablement possible suivant le contexte. 
Merci


----------



## Necsus

De toute façon une autre expression qui a une signification semblable à _'restare con un palmo di naso'_ est _'restare/ritrovarsi con un pugno di mosche'_.


----------



## MariGrace

Corsicum said:


> Oui, d’accord Necsus pour _« rester ..être tenu par»_
> Mais pour le sens _« se retrouver / se trouver »_ il me semble que dans cette situation il y a aussi une nuance supplémentaire c’est le fait d’avoir espéré et d’être déçu, on a l’impression d’avoir été trompé, dupé.
> Après toutes les espérances, on se _retrouve le bec dans l’eau, je suis resté le bec dans l'eau._
> Les deux sens sont probablement possible suivant le contexte.
> Merci



D'accord Nicuzza22 : "restare con un palmo di naso", c'est une traduction appropriée.
Cependant, l'expression "se _retrouver le bec dans l’eau", _dans autres contextes,peut traduir aussi l'expression idiomatique italienne " Restare a bocca asciutta". Il y a une légere variation de signification selon la situation d'énonciation.


----------



## Corsicum

MariGrace said:


> " Restare a bocca asciutta".


Grazie 
_Restare o rimanere a bocca asciutta = __rester sur sa faim_
Oui c’est la même idée mais peut être plus atténuée, pour _« le bec dans l’eau »_ on peut avoir une notion beaucoup plus forte d’échec et de gravité.
J’ai relevé : 
*Rester sur sa faim :* n'être pas satisfait dans ses désirs, demeurer insatisfait. Par exemple pour un scénario de film qui n’est pas correct : _on reste sur sa faim_ 
*Rester le bec dans l'eau* : rester interdit, sans pouvoir répondre ; être déçu. Être bredouille, échouer, dans une position incommode ou dangereuse (par suite d'un échec) 
Comme l’a mentionné Necsus = _essere nei guai, nelle peste._


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir,

Je ne saurais pas le traduire en italien, mais connais l'expression avec le verbe _se *re*trouver_ :

Antidote le définit comme suit :


> se retrouver le bec dans l’eau, rester le bec dans l’eau ou [Québec] se retrouver le bec à l’eau : se retrouver sans rien, ne pas être plus avancé qu’avant.


 Et dans le TLFI, on trouve ceci : 



> _Le bec dans l'eau._ Dans l'attente et l'incertitude. _Rester, se retrouver le bec dans l'eau. −_


 Vous l'aurez deviné... je dis : _*à* l'eau. _


----------

